# Spy Thriller on Somalia ($0.99)



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Why do Americans get involved in other countries' wars?
Take Somalia, for example. In the battle of Mogadishu depicted in Black Hawk Down, 18 American soldiers lost their lives in a firefight with Somali rebels. What were Americans doing in a god forsaken place that had more camels than people?
_Nightfall in Mogadishu_ is a spy thriller that tells the story of Somalia. It describes how the country descends into chaos because of corruption, warring clans, and Cold War politics. You think you're reading a fast-moving thriller, but what you're really reading is a lesson in Somali geopolitics.
The Somalia debacle bears relevance to the turmoil in Libya, Yemen and other countries in the region today. Hopefully the world can prevent another Somalia.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Veronica, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions - and guidelines - are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and *more*, is included in our Forum Decorum. Be sure to read it thoroughly and check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

I was the World Bank's loan officer for Somalia.  When the country collapsed into chaos, I wrote Nightfall in Mogadishu to show the forces that plunged Somalia into the Dark Ages.  It's both a historical novel and spy thriller.  Susan Chen, a CIA agent, is sent to Somalia to thwart an attempt to overthrow the government.  What she finds is a nation that has lost its soul.


----------



## bluetiger1941 (Mar 20, 2011)

Looks interesting Veronica - I just bought a copy. Will let you know what I think after I finish.


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks.  I'd appreciate your feedback.  Your book on Yemen looks interesting too.


----------



## bluetiger1941 (Mar 20, 2011)

Excellent story Veronica - I really enjoyed reading this.  Left five stars on Amazon.

Looking forward to a sequel.


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Take Dad on an adventure to a country few have been-Somalia! NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU is a spy thriller about rebellious clans overthrowing a tyrant and then turning on each other. Sounds familiar? The same story is unfolding in neighboring countries such as Yemen and Libya. 
See latest review:
http://booklovingmommy.blogspot.com/2011/06/book-review-nightfall-in-mogadishu-by.html


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Bluetiger, thanks for giving NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU a five star rating. Here's the latest book review:
http://booklovingmommy.blogspot.com/2011/06/book-review-nightfall-in-mogadishu-by.html
I look forward to reading your book on Yemen.


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Spy Thriller on Somalia for 99 cents
A Somali accused of having ties with Al Qaeda has been brought back to the U.S. for trial. Time and again, Somali pirates and terrorists grab the headlines. How did Somalia become a breeding ground for violence against the world? Read about it in NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU, a spy thriller set in Somalia.
Recent book review: http://booklovingmommy.blogspot.com/2011/06/book-review-nightfall-in-mogadishu-by.html


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Time and again, Somali terrorists and pirates grab the headlines. For an insider's view of how the country became a breeding ground for terror, read NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU.
Latest review http://elle-lit.blogspot.com/2011/07/book-review-nightfall-in-mogadishu-by.html


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Famine hits Somalia again. How much suffering can a people endure? Spy thriller NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU tells the story of Somalia and its collapse into a failed state.
Recent book reviews: 
http://booklovingmommy.blogspot.com/2011/06/book-review-nightfall-in-mogadishu-by.html
http://elle-lit.blogspot.com/2011/07/book-review-nightfall-in-mogadishu-by.html


----------



## Sverrir (Apr 6, 2011)

Great review at http://booklovingmommy.blogspot.com/2011/06/book-review-nightfall-in-mogadishu-by.html
Let me add my five cents worth to it. Once again, Somalia, and a lot of countries around the Middle East, are falling apart. It was not always like this in Somalia, although the country has not really ever functioned like a nation-state. Families, Clans and Tribes are what matters. NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU explores and explains how this works (or does not). Anyone following what has been happening in the Middle East during the past six months will want to read this informative and entertaining novel.


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Sverrir, thanks for your comments.  
The world is so interconnected today.  What happens in the Middle East and other parts of the world affects us too.  It's all the more important these days to understand other people's history and culture.


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Millions are starving in Somalia--the consequence of a failed state. To find out how Somalia collapsed into anarchy, read spy thriller NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU. I was an aid worker in Somalia just before the government fell.
See reviews:
http://booklovingmommy.blogspot.com/2011/06/book-review-nightfall-in-mogadishu-by.html
http://elle-lit.blogspot.com/2011/07/book-review-nightfall-in-mogadishu-by.html


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Will Libya explode into civil war? For a look at tribal politics in the region, read NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU, a spy thriller on Somalia.
Recent book reviews: 
http://booklovingmommy.blogspot.com/2011/06/book-review-nightfall-in-mogadishu-by.html
http://elle-lit.blogspot.com/2011/07/book-review-nightfall-in-mogadishu-by.html


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Here’s an honest review of NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU by book blogger Tonya Cannariato.
“…for those who are interested in an insider’s view of complicated recent history, this novel does a fantastic job of drawing broad outlines of the players in the game and introducing an element of real understanding to a convoluted situation. For those who appreciate strong female characters, too, there is a lot to love about Susan Chen, the protagonist, a recent CIA trainee testing herself in her first assignment. I had to chuckle that Li was able to turn the “they sent a woman to do a man’s job” into a subtle, ongoing joke that truly upset gender bias and expectation. For both of these reasons I can happily recommend this book–and am really looking forward to reading her next book, to see whether this first experience has built on Li’s strengths as an author.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Veronica Li said:


> Millions are starving in Somalia--the consequence of a failed state. To find out how Somalia collapsed into anarchy, read spy thriller NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU. I was an aid worker in Somalia just before the government fell.
> See reviews:
> http://booklovingmommy.blogspot.com/2011/06/book-review-nightfall-in-mogadishu-by.html
> http://elle-lit.blogspot.com/2011/07/book-review-nightfall-in-mogadishu-by.html


The dire situation is worsening, and the world can only intervene so much. This is what happens when a country has no government.


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Somalia was the first in the region to fall, then Libya, and now Yemen is on the brink.  For an insider’s view of tribal politics in that part of the world, read NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU, a spy thriller on Somalia.
A Book A Day says: “…for those who are interested in an insider’s view of complicated recent history, this novel does a fantastic job of drawing broad outlines of the players in the game and introducing an element of real understanding to a convoluted situation.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

I take my hat off to the journalists and aid workers operating in Somalia today. I was an aid worker in Somalia some years ago and got out of the country before it exploded into civil war. In my spy thriller NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU, I give an insider's view of the tribal conflicts plaguing the region, which include Libya and Yemen.
See review http://booklovingmommy.blogspot.com/2011/06/book-review-nightfall-in-mogadishu-by.html


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

As a former aid worker in Somalia, I give an insider's view of the country in NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU. Don't worry, it's not a history book. It's a spy thriller that's meant to entertain and educate. 
Blogger Book Loving Mommy says, "I learned about the fall of Somalia without even realizing it because it was so entertaining. I was up way past my bedtime last night to finish it but it was worth it!"
See review http://booklovingmommy.blogspot.com/2011/06/book-review-nightfall-in-mogadishu-by.html


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

For an insider's view of Somalia's collapse into a failed state and breeding ground for pirates and terrorists, read NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU.
Recent book blogger reviews: 
http://booklovingmommy.blogspot.com/2011/06/book-review-nightfall-in-mogadishu-by.html
http://elle-lit.blogspot.com/2011/07/book-review-nightfall-in-mogadishu-by.html


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

With Qaddafi gone, the time for Libyan tribes to form a united government has come.  They only have to look at their neighbor, Somalia, to see the tragic consequences of a failed state.  For an insider’s view of tribal politics in the region, read NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU, a spy thriller set in Somalia.


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

A Bookish Affair says of NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU:
"I love books that truly give you a sense of place of where the characters are and what they are seeing and what they are doing&#8230;Li does a really wonderful job."
http://abookishaffair.blogspot.com/2011/10/indie-october-review-nightfall-in.html


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Somali society used to have rules for settling scores between tribes.  In their attempt to form a modern nation, they threw out all their traditions.  The result is chaos.  NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU tells the story of Somalia’s collapse into a failed state.


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Please see my author interview on A Bookish Affair, where I discuss my writing and publishing experience.
http://abookishaffair.blogspot.com/2011/10/indie-october-author-interview-and_28.html
Book review:
http://abookishaffair.blogspot.com/2011/10/indie-october-review-nightfall-in.html


----------



## Sverrir (Apr 6, 2011)

The tragedy of Somalia continues.  I've been reading about the inability of humanitarian aid to reach the starving millions in the drought ridden country.  Anti-western militants linked to Al Qaeda are keeping aid workers away.  Your spy thriller gives a good history of how it all started.


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!  I’m thankful I live in the U.S., where many ethnic groups live together in peace because we pledge allegiance to the same country.  This is in contrast with places like Somalia and Libya, where loyalty to the tribe is more important than to the country.  To see how tribal politics played out in Somalia, read Nightfall in Mogadishu.


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

British blogger Read It Blog It gave my books 5 star reviews. An author interview is also posted.
http://readit-blogit.blogspot.com/2011/11/nightfall-in-mogadishu-by-veronica-li.html
http://readit-blogit.blogspot.com/2011/11/little-bit-about-veronica-li.html


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

In an interview on the blog site Hardcover Feedback, I talk about why I write-it's my way of making sense of life. I also talk about my writing habits, such as plugging my ears so the ideas won't leak out.
http://hardcoverfeedback.blogspot.com/2011/11/interview-with-veronica-li-and-giveaway.html
Six people have won the lottery for copies of my books.


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Movie treatment for NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU has been completed and is being circulated in Hollywood.  Let's see what happens.


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Reports of rape in Somalia are on the rise.  As famine forces women and children to leave home and trek long distances to reach refugee camps, they’re at the mercy of roving militias.  The tragedy of Somalia continues after two decades of lawlessness.  
NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU tells the story of Somalia’s downfall.


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

For an insider's view of the fall of Somalia, read NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU.
Book Loving Mommy says, "I learned about the fall of Somalia without even realizing it because it was so entertaining. I was up way past my bedtime last night to finish it but it was worth it!"
See review http://booklovingmommy.blogspot.com/2011/06/book-review-nightfall-in-mogadishu-by.html


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

The character I had most fun creating was Susan Chen, a CIA agent sent to Somalize to stabilize the country.  
A Book A Day blog says, "For those who appreciate strong female characters, too, there is a lot to love about Susan Chen, the protagonist, a recent CIA trainee testing herself in her first assignment. I had to chuckle that Li was able to turn the 'they sent a woman to do a man’s job' into a subtle, ongoing joke that truly upset gender bias and expectation."


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Nightfall in Mogadishu will be featured on dailycheapreads.com on Jan. 23, Monday.


----------



## Sverrir (Apr 6, 2011)

I see your book on dailycheapreads.com.  Great site with lots of supercheap and interesting books.


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Just as President Obama was preparing to give the State of the Union, a U.S. SEAL team swooped into a pirates' den in Somalia and rescued 2 aid workers, one of them an American woman.
As a former aid worker in Somalia, I wrote a spy thriller about Somalia's collapse into a breeding ground for pirates and terrorists.
The book is currently featured on Daily Cheap Reads, a great site for bargain ebooks. 
See http://dailycheapreads.com/?s=nightfall+in+mogadishu


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU is still featured on DailyCheapReads.com
A reader's comment calls the book "a great background if you have been following the Arab Spring and the news about Somali piracies. A history lesson camouflaged as a spy thriller."
http://dailycheapreads.com/?s=nightfall+in+mogadishu


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Tribal militias in Libya are fighting each other.  Will Libya be another Somalia?  NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU gives an insider’s view of the tribal politics that tore Somalia apart.


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Here's a comment on Daily Cheap Reads:
NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU "is a page turner on the order of the Bourne thrillers. During the twists and turns of this story, the petite heroine unravels an elaborate deception that rises to high levels of international politics. The revelation she uncovers puts her life in danger, but are no match against her CIA martial arts and firearms training. Definitely a book for the action/adventure lover."
http://dailycheapreads.com/?s=nightfall+in+mogadishu


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

World leaders are meeting in London to talk about establishing a functional government in Somalia. For an insider's view of Somalia's collapse twenty years ago, read spy thriller NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU.
"I learned about the fall of Somalia without even realizing it because it was so entertaining. I was up way past my bedtime last night to finish it but it was worth it!"
See review http://booklovingmommy.blogspot.com/2011/06/book-review-nightfall-in-mogadishu-by.html


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

A Bit of Dash blogspot calls NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU “a vivid look into another world.”  Blogger’s conclusion: “I would recommend this book to those that enjoy political thrillers, especially thrillers that take place out of the United States.”
The book is about the collapse of Somalia into a failed state.


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Finally, Somalia may be bouncing back from rock bottom. Islamic extremists are losing ground and commercial flights to the capital, Mogadishu, have resumed. For an insider's view of events that led to the country's tragic downfall twenty years ago, read NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU.
"I love books that truly give you a sense of place of where the characters are and what they are seeing and what they are doing&#8230;Li does a really wonderful job."
http://abookishaffair.blogspot.com/2011/10/indie-october-review-nightfall-in.html


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Feel like reading about a strong heroine?  In NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU,  CIA agent Susan Chen is sent to Somalia to save the government from collapse.
From A Book A Day blogspot:
"For those who appreciate strong female characters…there is a lot to love about Susan Chen, the protagonist, a recent CIA trainee testing herself in her first assignment. I had to chuckle that Li was able to turn the 'they sent a woman to do a man’s job' into a subtle, ongoing joke that truly upset gender bias and expectation.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

As a former aid worker in Somalia, I give an insider’s view of Somalia's collapse into a failed state in NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU.  The protagonist is, of course, female and everything I want to be.  She’s CIA agent Susan Chen, sent to Somalia to save the country from self-destruction.
“This is the moment for a thriller with a feminist protagonist and a convincing historically based setting. Don't pass this one by!”—an Amazon reviewer


----------



## glennlangohr (Nov 15, 2011)

It looks great Veronica. I will put it on my reading list.


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

As a former aid worker in Somalia, I give an insider’s view of the country’s collapse in NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU.  Don’t worry, it’s not a history book.  It’s a spy thriller that’s meant to entertain and educate.  
Blogger Book Loving Mommy says,
“I learned about the fall of Somalia without even realizing it because it was so entertaining. I was up way past my bedtime last night to finish it but it was worth it!”

P.S. Glenn, thanks for your interest.  I'm going to check out one of your books too.


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

“Nightfall in Mogadishu is a real page-turner that puts the reader behind the scenes of third world politics and the international aid game at a time of crisis and chaos. Those who knew Somalia in the 90's will recognize it; those who don't are in for an eye-opener. Either way you will feel like you are there, with undercover CIA operative Susan Chen, trying to stay alive and make sense of it all as the country collapses around you. Veronica Li brings a unique perspective to this story of a troubled country at a troubled time. Only someone who lived it could write it so well.”—an Amazon reviewer


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU gives an insider's view of Somalia's collapse into a failed state. I used to be an aid worker there.
Here's a review by book blogger Rachel Cotterill:
"I didn't know much about the situation in Somalia before reading this book, but the author has worked there, and her knowledge of Mogadishu comes through on every page to make the story feel realistic. There's a lot of detail packed in to the book, but it doesn't slow the pace (which is fairly relentless)."
http://books.rachelcotterill.com/2012/04/review-nightfall-in-mogadishu.html


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

"Nightfall in Mogadishu is a spy thriller that’s entertaining and educational.  This book is a great complement to Black Hawk Down.  It shows how Somalia got to this state of anarchy, and why the U.S. had to get involved.  It’s also very relevant to what’s happening in Libya now."--an Amazon reviewer


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

An Amazon reviewer says of NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU:
"The best part of this book is its description of Somalia and how the country rapidly descends into chaos as a result of corruption, aid dependence and warring clan factions. Veronica Li skillfully evokes the factors behind the collapse of the country and the reader is drawn into the increasingly frightening mood. A former World Bank loan officer for Somalia, her depiction of the foreign community of aid workers who - some idealistically, others for cynical power politics - attempt to support the failing state is an insider's account. All this serious political content is seamlessly built into a highly readable and fast moving thriller with characters that the reader starts to care about."


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

As a former aid worker in Somalia, I give an insider's view of the country's collapse in my spy thriller NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU. 
Blogger Book Loving Mommy says,
"I learned about the fall of Somalia without even realizing it because it was so entertaining. I was up way past my bedtime last night to finish it but it was worth it!"
See review http://booklovingmommy.blogspot.com/2011/06/book-review-nightfall-in-mogadishu-by.html


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU gives an insider's view of Somalia's collapse into a failed state. I used to be an aid worker there.
Here's a review by book blogger Rachel Cotterill:
"I didn't know much about the situation in Somalia before reading this book, but the author has worked there, and her knowledge of Mogadishu comes through on every page to make the story feel realistic. There's a lot of detail packed in to the book, but it doesn't slow the pace (which is fairly relentless)."
http://books.rachelcotterill.com/2012/04/review-nightfall-in-mogadishu.html


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

“Nightfall in Mogadishu is a real page-turner that puts the reader behind the scenes of third world politics and the international aid game at a time of crisis and chaos. Those who knew Somalia in the 90's will recognize it; those who don't are in for an eye-opener. Either way you will feel like you are there, with undercover CIA operative Susan Chen, trying to stay alive and make sense of it all as the country collapses around you. Veronica Li brings a unique perspective to this story of a troubled country at a troubled time. Only someone who lived it could write it so well.”—an Amazon Reviewer


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Eighteen American soldiers died in Somalia in 1993 while trying to stabilize the country.  Let’s remember all the soldiers who died in peace-keeping operations.
NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU is a spy thriller that tells the story of Somalia’s collapse into anarchy.


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

In NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU, CIA agent Susan Chen is sent to Somalia to save the country from self-destruction.
From A Book A Day blogspot:  “For those who appreciate strong female characters…there is a lot to love about Susan Chen, the protagonist, a recent CIA trainee testing herself in her first assignment. I had to chuckle that Li was able to turn the ‘they sent a woman to do a man’s job’ into a subtle, ongoing joke that truly upset gender bias and expectation.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Father's Day is coming up. Take Dad on an adventure in a country few have been-Somalia! NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU is a spy thriller about rebellious clans overthrowing a tyrant and then turning on each other. See book blogger review:
http://booklovingmommy.blogspot.com/2011/06/book-review-nightfall-in-mogadishu-by.html


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Happy Father's Day. Take Dad on an adventure in a country few have been-Somalia! NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU ($0.99) is a spy thriller about rebellious clans overthrowing a tyrant and then turning on each other. 
Blogger Book Loving Mommy says,
"I learned about the fall of Somalia without even realizing it because it was so entertaining. I was up way past my bedtime last night to finish it but it was worth it!"
http://booklovingmommy.blogspot.com/2011/06/book-review-nightfall-in-mogadishu-by.html


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

As a former aid worker in Somalia, I give an insider's view of the country in NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU. It's a spy thriller that tells the story of Somalia's collapse into a failed state.
A Bookish Affair says of NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU:
"I love books that truly give you a sense of place of where the characters are and what they are seeing and what they are doing&#8230;Li does a really wonderful job."
http://abookishaffair.blogspot.com/2011/10/indie-october-review-nightfall-in.html


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Spy thriller NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU tells the story of U.S. influence on Somali politics and its final collapse.
Review by book blogger Rachel Cotterill:
"I didn't know much about the situation in Somalia before reading this book, but the author has worked there, and her knowledge of Mogadishu comes through on every page to make the story feel realistic. There's a lot of detail packed in to the book, but it doesn't slow the pace (which is fairly relentless)."
http://books.rachelcotterill.com/2012/04/review-nightfall-in-mogadishu.html


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Tribal militias in Libya are still fighting each other months after the fall of Gaddafi.  Will Libya be like its neighbor Somalia?  NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU gives an insider’s view of the tribal politics that tore Somalia apart.


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

As a former aid worker in Somalia, I give an insider’s view of the collapse of Somalia in NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU.  The protagonist is, of course, female and everything I want to be.  She’s CIA agent Susan Chen, sent to Somalia to save the country from self-destruction.
“This is the moment for a thriller with a feminist protagonist and a convincing historically based setting. Don't pass this one by!”—an Amazon reviewer


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Somalia has finished drafting a new constitution.  There’s hope that the country is bouncing back from rock bottom.  For an insider’s view of the country’s collapse into a failed state, read spy thriller NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU.


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Spy thriller NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU gives an insider's view of Somalia's collapse into a failed state. I was an aid worker in Somalia before it exploded into civil war.
A reader on Daily Cheap Reads calls the book "A history lesson camouflaged as a spy thriller."
http://dailycheapreads.com/2012/01/23/nightfall-in-mogadishu-an-historical-spy-thriller-99-cents/


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

As a former aid worker in Somalia, I give an insider's view of Somalia's collapse into a failed state in NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU.
A five star Goodreads review says, "I was drawn in immediately, & by ch. 3 I had to set everything else aside to finish this compelling action-adventure-mystery novel."


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Here's a fast moving spy thriller for your Labor Day weekend. NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU gives an insider's view of Somalia's collapse into a failed state. I was an aid worker in Somalia.
Blogger Book Loving Mommy says, "I learned about the fall of Somalia without even realizing it because it was so entertaining. I was up way past my bedtime last night to finish it but it was worth it!"
See review http://booklovingmommy.blogspot.com/2011/06/book-review-nightfall-in-mogadishu-by.html


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

As a former aid worker in Somalia, I give an insider's view of Somalia's collapse into a failed state in NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU.
A five star Goodreads review says, "I was drawn in immediately, & by ch. 3 I had to set everything else aside to finish this compelling action-adventure-mystery novel."


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

The chaos in Libya has caused the tragic deaths of American diplomats.  NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU is a spy thriller set in neighboring Somalia.  As a former aid worker there, I give an insider’s view of the region’s tribal politics that led to the fall of Somalia.
An Amazon review says, “The best part of this book is its description of Somalia and how the country rapidly descends into chaos as a result of corruption, aid dependence and warring clan factions. Veronica Li skillfully evokes the factors behind the collapse of the country and the reader is drawn into the increasingly frightening mood."


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

The purpose of my spy thriller NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU is to inform readers about the reality of Somalia.  In this interrelated world we need to understand the culture and history of other countries.


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Here's a 5 star Goodreads review on NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU:
"This book is a well-crafted combination of a spy thriller and an analytical review of Somalia's society shortly before it decended into chaos... This is a must-read for those seeking to understand the disintegration of a country, which has many of the characteristics of Libya."


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

As a former aid worker in Somalia, I give an insider’s view of the country’s collapse in NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU.  
A 5 star Amazon review calls it “a spy thriller that’s entertaining and educational….It shows how Somalia got to this state of anarchy, and why the U.S. had to get involved.  It’s also very relevant to what’s happening in Libya now.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

As a former aid worker in Somalia, I give an insider’s view of the country’s collapse in my spy thriller, NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU.  When a long-time dictator is overthrown, it often takes a country many years to recover.
Here's a 5 star review on Goodreads:
"This book is a well-crafted combination of a spy thriller and an analytical review of Somalia's society shortly before it descended into chaos... This is a must-read for those seeking to understand the disintegration of a country, which has many of the characteristics of Libya."


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

As a former aid worker in Somalia, I give an insider’s view of the country’s collapse in my spy thriller, NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU.  When a long-time dictator is overthrown, it often takes a country many years to recover.
Here's a 5 star review on Goodreads:
"This book is a well-crafted combination of a spy thriller and an analytical review of Somalia's society shortly before it descended into chaos... This is a must-read for those seeking to understand the disintegration of a country, which has many of the characteristics of Libya."


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU is a spy thriller about the collapse of Somalia.  As a former aid worker in Somalia, I give an insider’s view of the political and social forces that plunged the country into civil war.  18 U.S. troops perished while on peacekeeping duty there.
A 5 star Amazon review calls it “a spy thriller that’s entertaining and educational….It shows how Somalia got to this state of anarchy, and why the U.S. had to get involved.  It’s also very relevant to what’s happening in Libya now.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

As a former aid worker in Somalia, I give an insider’s view of the country’s collapse in my spy thriller, NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU ($0.99).  When a long-time dictator is overthrown, it often takes the country many years to recover.
Here's a 5 star review on Goodreads:
"This book is a well-crafted combination of a spy thriller and an analytical review of Somalia's society shortly before it descended into chaos... This is a must-read for those seeking to understand the disintegration of a country, which has many of the characteristics of Libya."


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU is a spy thriller about the collapse of Somalia.  As a former aid worker in Somalia, I give an insider’s view of the forces that plunged the country into civil war.  18 U.S. peacekeeping troops perished there.
A 5 star Amazon review calls it “a spy thriller that’s entertaining and educational….It shows how Somalia got to this state of anarchy, and why the U.S. had to get involved.  It’s also very relevant to what’s happening in Libya now.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU, a spy thriller about the fall of Somalia, is featured on Daily Cheap Reads. 
http://dailycheapreads.com/?s=nightfall+in+mogadishu
A comment on the site reads: "What a great book this is. A great background if you have been following the Arab Spring and the news about Somali piracies. A history lesson camouflaged as a spy thriller."


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

For an insider’s view of Somalia’s collapse into a failed state and breeding ground for pirates and terrorists, read NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU.
Blogger Book Loving Mommy says, “I learned about the fall of Somalia without even realizing it because it was so entertaining. I was up way past my bedtime last night to finish it but it was worth it!”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

As a former aid worker in Somalia, I give an insider's view of the country's collapse into chaos.
An Amazon review: “Nightfall in Mogadishu is a real page-turner that puts the reader behind the scenes of third world politics and the international aid game at a time of crisis and chaos. Those who knew Somalia in the 90's will recognize it; those who don't are in for an eye-opener. Either way you will feel like you are there, with undercover CIA operative Susan Chen, trying to stay alive and make sense of it all as the country collapses around you. Veronica Li brings a unique perspective to this story of a troubled country at a troubled time. Only someone who lived it could write it so well.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Here’s a fast moving spy thriller for the holidays.  NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU ($0.99) gives an insider's view of Somalia's collapse into a failed state.  
Blogger Book Loving Mommy says,
“I learned about the fall of Somalia without even realizing it because it was so entertaining. I was up way past my bedtime last night to finish it but it was worth it!”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU is a spy thriller set in Somalia. As a former aid worker in Somalia, I give an insider’s view of the country's collapse into a failed state.  The protagonist is, of course, female and everything I want to be.  She’s CIA agent Susan Chen, sent to Somalia to save the country from self-destruction.
“This is the moment for a thriller with a feminist protagonist and a convincing historically based setting. Don't pass this one by!”—an Amazon reviewer


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU is a spy thriller about the collapse of Somalia.  As a former aid worker in Somalia, I give an insider’s view of the forces that plunged the country into civil war.  
An Amazon review says, “This book was very well-written and I especially enjoyed the background on Somalia. The author seems to really understand the situation there and the details about what it was like to work for an international agency in that setting seem very realistic. I also liked the main character--very appealing and nice to have an interesting woman hero for a change."


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU is a spy thriller about the collapse of Somalia.  As a former aid worker in Somalia, I give an insider’s view of the tribal conflicts that plague countries in the region. 
A comment on Daily Cheap Reads says, “What a great book this is. A great background if you have been following the Arab Spring and the news about Somali piracies. A history lesson camouflaged as a spy thriller.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU is a spy thriller about the collapse of Somalia.  As a former aid worker in Somalia, I give an insider’s view of the forces that plunged the country into civil war.  18 U.S. peacekeeping troops perished there.
A 5 star Amazon review calls it “a spy thriller that’s entertaining and educational….It shows how Somalia got to this state of anarchy, and why the U.S. had to get involved.  It’s also very relevant to what’s happening in Libya now.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

As a former aid worker in Somalia, I give an insider’s view of the country’s collapse in my spy thriller, NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU.  When a long-time dictator is overthrown, it often takes a country many years to recover.
Here's a 5 star review on Goodreads:
"This book is a well-crafted combination of a spy thriller and an analytical review of Somalia's society shortly before it descended into chaos... This is a must-read for those seeking to understand the disintegration of a country, which has many of the characteristics of Libya."


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU is a spy thriller about the collapse of Somalia.  As a former aid worker in Somalia, I give an insider’s view of the tribal conflicts that plague countries in the region. 
An Amazon review says, “The best part of this book is its description of Somalia and how the country rapidly descends into chaos as a result of corruption, aid dependence and warring clan factions. Veronica Li skillfully evokes the factors behind the collapse of the country and the reader is drawn into the increasingly frightening mood.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU is a spy thriller about the collapse of Somalia.  The country has been called the “paradigm of failed states,” and its long road to recovery bears lessons for others like Libya and now Mali.
A Goodreads review says, "This book is a well-crafted combination of a spy thriller and an analytical review of Somalia's society shortly before it descended into chaos... This is a must-read for those seeking to understand the disintegration of a country, which has many of the characteristics of Libya."


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Somalia finally has a government that the U.S. can recognize.  The country has taken twenty some years to recover from civil war, and it’s not over yet.  NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU is a spy thriller about the collapse of Somalia into a failed state.  
A Goodreads review says, "This book is a well-crafted combination of a spy thriller and an analytical review of Somalia's society shortly before it descended into chaos... This is a must-read for those seeking to understand the disintegration of a country, which has many of the characteristics of Libya."


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Spy thriller NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU ($0.99) gives an insider’s view of Somalia’s collapse into a failed state and breeding ground for pirates and terrorists.
Blogger Book Loving Mommy says,
“I learned about the fall of Somalia without even realizing it because it was so entertaining. I was up way past my bedtime last night to finish it but it was worth it!”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Feel like reading a spy thriller with a strong heroine?  In NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU ($0.99), CIA agent Susan Chen is sent to Somalia to save the country from self-destruction.
From A Book A Day blogspot:  “For those who appreciate strong female characters…there is a lot to love about Susan Chen, the protagonist, a recent CIA trainee testing herself in her first assignment. I had to chuckle that Li was able to turn the ‘they sent a woman to do a man’s job’ into a subtle, ongoing joke that truly upset gender bias and expectation.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Somalia finally has a government that the U.S. can recognize.  The country has taken twenty some years to recover from civil war, and it’s not over yet.  NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU is a spy thriller about the collapse of Somalia.  
A Goodreads review says, "This book is a well-crafted combination of a spy thriller and an analytical review of Somalia's society shortly before it descended into chaos... This is a must-read for those seeking to understand the disintegration of a country, which has many of the characteristics of Libya."


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Spy thriller NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU ($0.99) gives an insider’s view of Somalia’s collapse into a failed state and breeding ground for pirates and terrorists.
Blogger Book Loving Mommy says,
“I learned about the fall of Somalia without even realizing it because it was so entertaining. I was up way past my bedtime last night to finish it but it was worth it!”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

As a former aid worker in Somalia, I give an insider’s view of the country’s collapse in my spy thriller, NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU.  When a long-time dictator is overthrown, it often takes a country many years to recover.
Here's a 5 star review on Goodreads:
"This book is a well-crafted combination of a spy thriller and an analytical review of Somalia's society shortly before it descended into chaos... This is a must-read for those seeking to understand the disintegration of a country, which has many of the characteristics of Libya."


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU is a spy thriller about the collapse of Somalia.  As a former aid worker in Somalia, I give an insider’s view of the political and social forces that plunged the country into civil war.  18 U.S. troops perished while on peacekeeping duty there.
A 5 star Amazon review calls it “a spy thriller that’s entertaining and educational….It shows how Somalia got to this state of anarchy, and why the U.S. had to get involved.  It’s also very relevant to what’s happening in Libya now.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU is a spy thriller about the collapse of Somalia.  As a former aid worker in Somalia, I give an insider’s view of the tribal conflicts that plague countries in the region. 
An Amazon review says, “The best part of this book is its description of Somalia and how the country rapidly descends into chaos as a result of corruption, aid dependence and warring clan factions. Veronica Li skillfully evokes the factors behind the collapse of the country and the reader is drawn into the increasingly frightening mood.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

As a former aid worker in Somalia, I give an insider’s view of the country’s collapse in my spy thriller, NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU.  When a long-time dictator is overthrown, it often takes the country many years to recover.
Here's a 5 star review on Goodreads:
"This book is a well-crafted combination of a spy thriller and an analytical review of Somalia's society shortly before it descended into chaos... This is a must-read for those seeking to understand the disintegration of a country, which has many of the characteristics of Libya."


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU is a spy thriller about rebellious clans overthrowing a tyrant and then turning on each other.  The same story is unfolding in a number of countries in the Middle East and North Africa.
Blogger Book Loving Mommy says,
“I learned about the fall of Somalia without even realizing it because it was so entertaining. I was up way past my bedtime last night to finish it but it was worth it!”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU is a spy thriller about the collapse of Somalia.  The country has been called the “paradigm of failed states,” and its long road to recovery bears lessons for others like Libya.
A Goodreads review says, "This book is a well-crafted combination of a spy thriller and an analytical review of Somalia's society shortly before it descended into chaos... This is a must-read for those seeking to understand the disintegration of a country, which has many of the characteristics of Libya."


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Eighteen American soldiers died in Somalia in 1993 while trying to stabilize the country.  Let’s remember all the soldiers who died in peace-keeping operations.
NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU ($0.99) is a spy thriller that tells the story of Somalia’s collapse into anarchy.
A review on Goodreads says: "This book is a well-crafted combination of a spy thriller and an analytical review of Somalia's society shortly before it descended into chaos... This is a must-read for those seeking to understand the disintegration of a country, which has many of the characteristics of Libya."


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Eighteen American soldiers died in Somalia in 1993 while trying to stabilize the country.  Let’s remember all the soldiers who died in peace-keeping operations.
NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU ($0.99) is a spy thriller that tells the story of Somalia’s collapse into anarchy.
Blogger Book Loving Mommy says, “I learned about the fall of Somalia without even realizing it because it was so entertaining. I was up way past my bedtime last night to finish it but it was worth it!”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Great Father’s Day Read:Take Dad on an adventure in a country few have been—Somalia!  NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU ($0.99) is a spy thriller about rebellious clans overthrowing a tyrant and then turning on each other.  
Blogger Book Loving Mommy says,
“I learned about the fall of Somalia without even realizing it because it was so entertaining. I was up way past my bedtime last night to finish it but it was worth it!”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Happy Father's Day!  Take Dad on an adventure in a country few have been—Somalia!  NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU ($0.99) is a spy thriller about rebellious clans overthrowing a tyrant and then turning on each other.  
Blogger Book Loving Mommy says,
“I learned about the fall of Somalia without even realizing it because it was so entertaining. I was up way past my bedtime last night to finish it but it was worth it!”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU is a spy thriller about the collapse of Somalia into a failed state.  Its long road to recovery bears lessons for others like Libya.
A Goodreads review says, "This book is a well-crafted combination of a spy thriller and an analytical review of Somalia's society shortly before it descended into chaos... This is a must-read for those seeking to understand the disintegration of a country, which has many of the characteristics of Libya."


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

An Amazon review says, “Nightfall in Mogadishu is a spy thriller that’s entertaining and educational…It shows how Somalia got to this state of anarchy, and why the U.S. had to get involved.  It’s also very relevant to what’s happening in Libya now.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU is a fast moving spy thriller.  As a former aid worker, I give an insider’s view of the country’s collapse into a failed state.
Blogger Book Loving Mommy says,“I learned about the fall of Somalia without even realizing it because it was so entertaining. I was up way past my bedtime last night to finish it but it was worth it!”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU ($0.99) is a spy thriller about the collapse of Somalia.  As a former aid worker in Somalia, I give an insider’s view of the tribal politics that plunged the country into civil war.  
An Amazon review says, “This book was very well-written and I especially enjoyed the background on Somalia. The author seems to really understand the situation there and the details about what it was like to work for an international agency in that setting seem very realistic. I also liked the main character--very appealing and nice to have an interesting woman hero for a change.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU is a spy thriller about the collapse of Somalia into a failed state. 
A comment on Daily Cheap Reads says:  “What a great book this is. A great background if you have been following the Arab Spring and the news about Somali piracies. A history lesson camouflaged as a spy thriller.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU is a spy thriller about the collapse of Somalia, where rebellious clans overthrew a tyrant and then turned on each other.  The same story is unfolding in Libya and other countries in the region.
Blogger Book Loving Mommy says,
“I learned about the fall of Somalia without even realizing it because it was so entertaining. I was up way past my bedtime last night to finish it but it was worth it!”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU ($0.99) is a spy thriller about the collapse of Somalia into a failed state.  Its long road to recovery bears lessons for others like Libya.
A Goodreads review says, "This book is a well-crafted combination of a spy thriller and an analytical review of Somalia's society shortly before it descended into chaos... This is a must-read for those seeking to understand the disintegration of a country, which has many of the characteristics of Libya."


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU is a spy thriller about the collapse of Somalia.  As a former aid worker in Somalia, I give an insider’s view of the tribal conflicts that plague countries in the region.
Blogger Book Loving Mommy says,
“I learned about the fall of Somalia without even realizing it because it was so entertaining. I was up way past my bedtime last night to finish it but it was worth it!”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU ($0.99) is a spy thriller about the collapse of Somalia into a failed state.  Its long road to recovery bears lessons for others like Libya.
A Goodreads review says, "This book is a well-crafted combination of a spy thriller and an analytical review of Somalia's society shortly before it descended into chaos... This is a must-read for those seeking to understand the disintegration of a country, which has many of the characteristics of Libya."


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU is a spy thriller about the collapse of Somalia.  As a former aid worker in Somalia, I give an insider’s view of the tribal conflicts that plague countries in the region.
An Amazon review says, “The best part of this book is its description of Somalia and how the country rapidly descends into chaos as a result of corruption, aid dependence and warring clan factions. Veronica Li skillfully evokes the factors behind the collapse of the country and the reader is drawn into the increasingly frightening mood.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU ($0.99) is a spy thriller about the collapse of Somalia into a failed state.  Its long road to recovery bears lessons for others like Libya.
A Goodreads review says, "This book is a well-crafted combination of a spy thriller and an analytical review of Somalia's society shortly before it descended into chaos... This is a must-read for those seeking to understand the disintegration of a country, which has many of the characteristics of Libya."


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Spy thriller NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU gives an insider’s view of Somalia’s collapse into a failed state.  More than twenty years later, Somali terrorists still wreak havoc.


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Spy thriller NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU ($0.99) is about Somalia’s collapse into a failed state and breeding ground for terrorists.  
An Amazon review says, “The best part of this book is its description of Somalia and how the country rapidly descends into chaos as a result of corruption, aid dependence and warring clan factions. Veronica Li skillfully evokes the factors behind the collapse of the country and the reader is drawn into the increasingly frightening mood.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU is a spy thriller about the collapse of Somalia.  As a former aid worker in Somalia, I give an insider’s view of the tribal conflicts that plague countries in the region. 
A comment on Daily Cheap Reads says, “What a great book this is. A great background if you have been following the Arab Spring and the news about Somali piracies. A history lesson camouflaged as a spy thriller.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Spy thriller NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU ($0.99) is about Somalia’s collapse into a failed state and breeding ground for pirates and terrorists.  
A Daily Cheap Reads comment says, “What a great book this is. A great background if you have been following the Arab Spring and the news about Somali piracies. A history lesson camouflaged as a spy thriller.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Spy thriller NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU ($0.99) gives an insider’s view of Somalia’s collapse into a breeding ground for pirates and terrorists.
Blogger Book Loving Mommy says, “I learned about the fall of Somalia without even realizing it because it was so entertaining. I was up way past my bedtime last night to finish it but it was worth it!”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU ($0.99) is a spy thriller about the collapse of Somalia .  The country has been called the “paradigm of failed states,” and its long road to recovery bears lessons for others like Libya.
A Goodreads review says, "This book is a well-crafted combination of a spy thriller and an analytical review of Somalia's society shortly before it descended into chaos... This is a must-read for those seeking to understand the disintegration of a country, which has many of the characteristics of Libya."


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU ($0.99) is a spy thriller about the collapse of Somalia.  As a former aid worker in Somalia, I give an insider’s view of the tribal conflicts that plague countries in the region.
Blogger Book Loving Mommy says,“I learned about the fall of Somalia without even realizing it because it was so entertaining. I was up way past my bedtime last night to finish it but it was worth it!"


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU is a spy thriller about the collapse of Somalia.  As a former aid worker in Somalia, I give an insider’s view of the tribal conflicts that plague countries in the region.
An Amazon review says, “The best part of this book is its description of Somalia and how the country rapidly descends into chaos as a result of corruption, aid dependence and warring clan factions. Veronica Li skillfully evokes the factors behind the collapse of the country and the reader is drawn into the increasingly frightening mood.


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Spy thriller NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU ($0.99) gives an insider’s view of Somalia’s collapse into a failed state.  More than twenty years later, Somali terrorists still wreak havoc.
A Goodreads review says, "This book is a well-crafted combination of a spy thriller and an analytical review of Somalia's society shortly before it descended into chaos... This is a must-read for those seeking to understand the disintegration of a country.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

As a former aid worker in Somalia, I give an insider’s view of the country’s collapse in NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU.  Don’t worry, it’s not a history book.  It’s a spy thriller that’s meant to entertain and educate.  
An Amazon review says, “A cliffhanger of a story. I could not put it down! The background setting is obviously meticulously researched in all aspects. A ripper of a read!”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Spy thriller NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU gives an insider's view of Somalia's collapse into a failed state.  Nineteen American soldiers died in Somalia in 1993 while trying to stabilize the country.
A Goodreads review says: "This book is a well-crafted combination of a spy thriller and an analytical review of Somalia's society shortly before it descended into chaos... This is a must-read for those seeking to understand the disintegration of a country, which has many of the characteristics of Libya."


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU is a spy thriller about Somalia.  As a former aid worker, I give an insider’s view of the country’s collapse into a failed state.
Blogger Book Loving Mommy says, “I learned about the fall of Somalia without even realizing it because it was so entertaining. I was up way past my bedtime last night to finish it but it was worth it!”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Spy thriller NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU gives an insider’s view of Somalia’s collapse into a failed state.  More than twenty years later, Somali terrorists still wreak havoc.
A Goodreads review says, "This book is a well-crafted combination of a spy thriller and an analytical review of Somalia's society shortly before it descended into chaos... This is a must-read for those seeking to understand the disintegration of a country.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

A fast moving spy thriller for the holidays: NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU ($0.99) gives an insider's view of Somalia's collapse into a failed state and breeding ground for terrorists.
Blogger Book Loving Mommy says,“I learned about the fall of Somalia without even realizing it because it was so entertaining. I was up way past my bedtime last night to finish it but it was worth it!”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

NIGHTFALL IN MOGADISHU ($0.99) is a spy thriller about Somalia’s collapse into a failed state.  As a former aid worker in Somalia, I give an insider’s view of the tribal conflicts that plague countries in the region. 
A Goodreads review says, "This book is a well-crafted combination of a spy thriller and an analytical review of Somalia's society shortly before it descended into chaos... This is a must-read for those seeking to understand the disintegration of a country, which has many of the characteristics of Libya."


----------

